# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  أفضل 30 لاعبا عربيا خلال السنوات الـ 10 الأخيرة من عام2011

## GSM-AYA

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
في هذا القسم سنقدم لكم أفضل 30 لاعبا عربيا خلال السنوات الـ 10 الأخيرة  من عام 2001-2011، وذلك من 1 إلى 30 يونيو (حسب يوروسبورت عربية)

----------


## GSM-AYA

المركز 30 شيكابالا (مصر): اليتيم الذي صار نجما:الفهد الأسمر شيكابالا يحتل المركز 30، ويعد أفضل صانع ألعاب في مصر. 
أرقام وحقائق : 
الاسم: محمود عبد الرازق فضل الله "شيكابالا" 
الدولة: مصر 
تاريخ الميلاد: 5 آذار/مارس 1986 
المركز: صانع ألعاب 
عدد الأهداف: 34 
الأندية التي لعب فيها: الزمالك وباوك اليوناني، ثم الزمالك مرة أخرى 
حياته: اليتيم الذي صار نجما 
يعتبر شيكابالا ابن أسوان يتيما منذ نعومة أظافره، فوالده توفي عندما كان  محمود صغيرًا وأمه لقت ربها العام الماضي، ولديه شقيقان أحدهما أكبر منه  ولا علاقة له بكرة القدم، والثاني ناشئ بنادي المريخ السوداني، وتزوج  شيكابالا مؤخرًا من ابنة غانم سلطان، وبالمناسبة هي طليقة أيمن عبد العزيز  لاعب الزمالك ومنتخب مصر سابقًا. 
يعرف شيكابالا بحياته الليلية الصاخبة، حيث يعشق السهر والحفلات الليلية  التي تمتد حتى الصباح والسفر إلى الساحل الشمالي والبحر الأحمر، وكثيرا ما  تسبب ذلك في وقوعه في مشاكل مع الزمالك والمنتخب المصري، وربما يكون هذا  السبب الرئيسي وراء عدم خوضه الكثير من المباريات الدولية مع منتخب مصر رغم  سطوع موهبته التي لا يجادل بها أحد.
وربما كانت حياة الفقر والحرمان التي عاشها في طفولته وأيام شبابه الأولى السبب وراء كل ذلك! 
مميزاته: أفضل صانع ألعاب في مصر 
يتميز شيكابالا بقدراته المتميزة في صناعة اللعب، حيث يعتبر واحدا من أفضل  صناع اللعب في مصر والوطن العربي خلال السنوات الأخيرة. ويملك شيكابالا قدم  يسرى قوية ودقيقة، إضافة إلى قدرته على اللعب بقدمه اليمنى أيضا. 
كما يتميز اللاعب الأسمر ببنيانه القوي وسرعته الواضحة وقدرته على المراوغة  والمناورة والحصول على الأخطاء وركلات الجزاء، ما يجعل مراقبته مهمة صعبة  على أي مدافع. ولا يكتفي شيكابالا بذلك، بل يقوم بنفسه بتسديد الركلات  الحرة على مرمى الخصوم، وعادة ما تنتهي تسديدته المتقنة إلى هدف، كما أن  يقوم بتنفيذ الركلات الركنية بدقة. 
وإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن صانع الألعاب الموهوب يتميز بقدرته على اللعب على الجناحين أو خلف رأس الحربة، ما يجعله صداعا في رأس المنافسين.
إنجازاته ولحظات لا تنسى في حياته الكروية 
بالرغم من أنه أحد أفضل اللاعبين في الكرة المصرية خلال السنوات الأخيرة،  فإن إنجازاته لا تتناسب مع قدراته العالية، نظرا لابتعاد ناديه الزمالك عن  الألقاب في الآونة الأخيرة. لكن هذا لم يحرمه من الفوز بالدوري المصري موسم  2003-2004 وكأس مصر عام 2008، إضافة إلى فوزه بلقب كأس الأمم الأفريقية  2010. 
وإذا كانت مسيرة شيكابالا عامرة بالأهداف مع ناديه المصري، فإن الهدف الذي لا يمكن أن ينساه، هو الهدف الذي غير حياته رأسا على عقب.. 
كان ذلك في مشاركته الأولى مع الفريق الأول بالزمالك أمام غزل المحلة في  كأس مصر، حيث استطاع أن يراوغ مدافعا بطريقة مدهشة ويسدد الكرة في سقف  المرمى، محرزا هدف الفوز لفريقه، وهو الهدف الذي علم من خلاله الجميع أن  هذا اللاعب سيكون له شأن كبير في الكرة المصرية.
ايجابيات وسلبيات 
+3: 
1- القدرة على استغلال الركلات الثابتة 
2- المناورة والمراوغة 
3- التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء 
-3: 
1- حالته المزاجية تؤثر على أدائه 
2- غياب النضج عن بعض تصرفاته 
3- سهولة انفعاله وتشتت ذهنه بسبب هتافات الجماهير

----------


## GSM-AYA

المركز 29 نايف هزازي (السعودية): صقر يعشق الشباكنايف هزازي يحتل المركز 29، ويعد هداف الاتحاديين ومرعب الحراس. 
أرقام وحقائق: 
الاسم: نايف بن احمد بن طيب هزازي 
الدولة: السعودية 
تاريخ الميلاد: 11 كانون الثاني/يناير 1988 
مكان الميلاد: جدة- المملكة العربية السعودية 
الطول: 1.82متراً 
المركز: مهاجم 
الرقم: 9 
عدد الأهداف هذا الموسم: 12 
الأندية التي لعب فيها: الاتحاد السعودي   
حياته : من البيئة الفقيرة للقمة 
نشأ نايف هزازي في بيئة فقيرة بحي النزلة بجده في حضن والدته وخاله بعدما  أدت المشاكل العائلية إلى افتراق الأبوين.. وتربى في أسرة كروية حيث يلعب  شقيقه إبراهيم في النادي الأهلي، ما جعل "قلعة الكؤوس" قبلته الأولى في  عالم الكرة. 
وسجل ببراعم النادي الأهلي وعمره 13 عاما حينذاك، إلا أن أسلوب التجاهل  واللامبالاة جعلت "الصقر" يرحل من النادي وهو يبكي حرقه وألماً حيث اصطحبه  أخوه الأكبر محمد الذي كان يؤمن بقدرات شقيقه الفذة وسجله ضمن براعم نادي  الاتحاد بعد أن اقتنع به المدرب الإيطالي دوتسينا ومكث هناك بعد أن أثبت  جدارته إلى أن تدرج من البراعم إلى الناشئين إلى الشباب وصولا إلى الفريق  الأول بعد أن ضمه المدرب البلجيكي ديمتري لكن المدرب الأرجنتيني غابريال  كالديرون هو أول من منحه الفرصة الحقيقية للمشاركة مع الفريق الأول كأساسي.   
مميزات ه: قناص لا يخطئ الهدف 
يتميز نايف هزازي بالارتقاء العالي والضربات الرأسية المتقنة والتي لا تخطئ  الشباك دوما  ويعتبر أفضل اللاعبين تسديدا لها خلال المواسم الثلاثة  الأخيرة. 
كما يتميز الصقر بالتمركز الصحيح داخل منطقة الجزاء وقوة الالتحام  مع الخصوم. 
ولعل أكثر ما يميز هزازي هو حماسه القوي والرغبة في المشاركة مع الفريق  وهذا الحماس الزائد تسبب في إصابته عده مرات وأصبح الجمهور الاتحادي يضع  يده على قلبه عند كل مشاركة للاعب. 
إنجازاته ولحظات لا تنسى في حياته الكروية 
إنجازات اللاعب نايف هزازي كانت أولها جائزة ثاني أفضل لاعب واعد في بطولة  الدوري المحلي، وكان التكريم من مجلة الحدث الرياضية بلبنان ومن ثم حصل على  جائزة اللاعب الأكثر شعبية من صحيفة الرياضي وأهدي سيارة من شركة  دايهاتسو، ومن ثم أصبح سفيرا للطفولة العربية . 
ورغم عمره الكروي القصير إلا أنه ساهم بفعالية في تحقيق الفريق الاتحادي  لبطولة الدوري عام 2009 إلا أن الإصابة التي لحقت به بالرباط الصليبي حرمت  الجماهير الاتحادية منه العام الماضي كاملاً ورغم عودته هذا الموسم إلا أن  تذبذب المستوى ظل يطارده الذي تزامن مع إخفاقات نادي الاتحاد ولاعبيه ككل.
إيجابيات وسلبيات: 
+3: 
1- ثقته في إمكاناته كلاعب متميز. 
2- قدرته في استغلال الكرات العالية حتى باتت كراته الرأسية أشد خطورة من تسديدات القدم. 
3- التمركز الصحيح داخل منطقة الجزاء وتسجيل الأهداف. 
-3: 
1- عدم استخدام القدمين بنفس القوة والفاعلية. 
2- انتقاداته المستمرة للمدربين الذين لم يشركوه أساسيا هذا الموسم ابتداء  من مانويل جوزيه ومرورا بتوني اولفيرا وانتهاء بديمتري وعدم إيمان اللاعب  بانخفاض مستواه بسبب الإصابة. 
3- كثرة سفره وغيابه عن التدريبات خاصة هذا الموسم مع كثره تغير المدربين.

----------


## GSM-AYA

المركز 28 حاتم الطرابلسي (تونس): نجم من الزمن الجميل   حاتم الطرابلسي يحتل المركز 28 ويعد الظهير المنشود في تونس. 
أرقام وحقائق: 
الاسم: حاتم الطرابلسي 
الدولة: تونس 
تاريخ الميلاد: 25 كانون الثاني/يناير 1977 
المركز: مدافع أيمن 
عدد الأهداف: 22 
الأندية التي لعب فيها: النادي الصفاقسي (تونس) وأياكس أمستردام (هولندا) ومانشستر سيتي (إنكلترا) والهلال السعودي. 
الكنية: الفهد الأسود 
مسيرته مع المنتخب: 55 مباراة، أولها ضد جورجيا وديا في 2 أيار/مايو 1998، سجل هدفا وحيدا. 
حياته : الفقير الذي ذاق طعم الثراء 
ولد حاتم الطرابلسي وترعرع في مدينة صفاقس في عائلة كبيرة العدد وفقيرة وفي  حي شعبي مولع بكرة القدم ومن معاقل النادي الصفاقسي، حيث كانت طفولته غير  مستقرة نفسيا بسبب المشاكل التي عصفت بأسرته لكن دخوله المبكّر لعالم الكرة  والإحاطة التي لقيها من عائلات البعض من أصدقائه خففت عنه وطأة المرحلة. 
وكان أفضل دعم تلقّاه حاتم خلال هذه المرحلة الصعبة من حياته هو ذلك الذي  حبته به أسرة حافظ ميلود الطرابلسي الذي له معه صلة قرابة، لكن أسرة حافظ  وحافظ نفسه قالوا إن حاتم تنكّر لهم ونسي ما قدّموه له حالما أصبح نجما  مشهورا وبدأ في جمع الملايين. 
ولئن يصعب تأكيد هذا الزعم أو نفيه، فإن حياة الشهرة والثراء التي عاشها  حاتم منذ مغادرته النادي الصفاقسي إلى أياكس الهولندي في تموز/يوليو 2001  غيّرت كثيرا من طباع اللاعب ومن سلوك، بحسب الكثير ممن عرفوه عن قرب. 
مميزاته : تونس ما زالت تنتظر خليفته 
فنيا، كان حاتم الطرابلسي موهبة حقيقية وصاحب فنيات لا يرقى إليها الشك.  وفي فترة غاب فيها اللاعبون المهاريون عن كرة القدم التونسية وطغى فيها  الاندفاع وأصحاب اللياقة البدنية، مثل أملا لعديد التونسيين الذين كادوا  ييأسون من ميلاد خليفة للمدافع الأيمن مختار ذويب الذي لعب بدوره للنادي  الصفاقسي. وجاء احترافه في أياكس أمستردام ليثبت قيمته الفنية وليكشف أنه  كان يستحق معاملة أفضل في المنتخب. 
ويعتبر الطرابلسي من رواد مدرسة المدافعين أصحاب النزعة الهجومية وقد تميز  بقدرته الفائقة على المراوغة والتسديد ومساندة المهاجمين والتقدم لمناطق  المنافس، وهي خصال ما زالت كرة القدم التونسية تبحث عنها إلى الآن منذ  اعتزال حاتم لكرة القدم في 2007. 
إنجازاته ولحظات لا تنسى في حياته الكروية 
كان انتقال حاتم الطرابلسي إلى الفريق العريق والعملاق أياكس أمستردام حدثا  مهماً بالنسبة له ولفريقه الصفاقسي بل وللرياضة التونسية برمتها فأياكس  والحجم المالي للصفقة جعلا منها أبرز وأضخم صفقة في الرياضة التونسية. 
وتلقى حاتم صفعة جديدة في مسيرته لمّا حمّله الرأي العام التونسي وجزء من  الإعلام التونسي مسؤولية هزيمة المنتخب ضد إنكلترا في مونديال 1998 بفرنسا. 
ولم يكد الطرابلسي يتجاوز مخلفات حملة عانى منها طويلا وبدت كأنها منظّمة  ضده حتى اضطر في 2004 لمواجهة مشكلة جديدة. فقد رفض أياكس بيعه لفرق كبرى  رغبت بضمّه رغم انتهاء عقده معه ورغم إصراره على الرحيل وأجبر على إكمال  عقده ما فرّط عليه صفقات هامة. 
إيجابيات وسلبيات 
+3: 
1- الهدوء والانضباط. 
2- المعاضدة المستمرة للهجوم. 
3- الفنيات واستعمال الرجلين والرأس. 
-3: 
1 لياقة بدنية متوسّطة. 
2 غير منضبط خارج الميدان. 
3 إنهاء مسيرته وهو ما زال قادرا على العطاء.

----------


## GSM-AYA

المركز 26 أمين الشرميطي..نسر قرطاج الطائر    هذه الحلقة نتحدث عن صاحب الرقم 26 في القائمة النسر التونسي أمين الشرميطي. 
أرقام وحقائق: 
الاسم: أمين الشرميطي 
الدولة: تونس 
تاريخ الميلاد: 26 ديسمبر 1987 بصفاقس (تونس) 
المركز: مهاجم (جناح ومحوري) 
الأندية التي لعب فيها: شبيبة القيروان والنجم الساحلي (تونس) واتحاد جدّة (السعودية) وهرتا برلين (ألمانيا) وأف سي زيوريخ (سويسرا). 
عدد الأهداف: 55 
الكنية: الجناح الطائر 
مسيرته مع المنتخب: 19 مباراة، أولها ضد سايشال في 2 يونيو 2007، سجل 6 أهداف. 
حياته: العامل الأسري المؤثر 
عاش الشرميطي في جو أسري مستقر في ظل أبوين مثقفين مزجا بين جدية صفاقس (الأم) والولع بكرة القدم (الأب أصيل القيروان). 
تأثير الأسرة بدا واضحا على اللاعب لا فقط في مستوى أخلاقه وسلوكه بل بالخصوص في اختياراته الرياضية والتخطيط لمسيرته. 
ولم يفوت الشرميطي فرصة للتأكيد على الدور الذي يلعبه والداه في تحديد  اختياراته والتأثير على كثير من قراراته ومنها انضمامه للنجم الساحلي رغم  الاهتمام الذي لقيه من أندية تونسية أخرى. 
حقق مع فريق مدينة سوسة العديد الألقاب المحلية والخارجية أبرزها دوري أبطال إفريقيا 2007. 
وكانت سوسة محطة الشرميطي نحو المنتخب ونحو الدوريات الأوروبية الشهيرة.  
مميزاته: بنية جسدية ضعيفة عوّضها بالسرعة والفنيات 
عوّض الشرميطي عن قصر قامته وضعف بنيته الجسدية بسرعته الفائقة وقدراته الكبيرة على المراوغة حتى في مساحات ضيقة. 
ومازال الهدف الذي سجله في شباك أوراوا الياباني في كأس العالم للأندية  بطوكيو في الأذهان لمّا راوغ المدافعين والحارس وحافظ على توازنه رغم  المضايقة مسجلا هدفا لن ينساه أنصار النجم ولن ينساه الشرميطي نفسه وهو هدف  فتح أمامه أبواب الشهرة العالمية. 
وبالتوازي مع السرعة والمراوغة والقدرة على اللعب بساقيه اليمنى واليسرى،  عرف الشرميطي بدهائه الكبير وحضوره الذهني ما جعله يكسب عديد الثنائيات  بطريقة لا تخطر على بال وكثيرا ما أجبر المدافعين على ارتكاب أخطاء حيث  ومتى لا يجب. 
لكن كصغر حجم اللاعب كثيرا ما مثل عائقا أمام مزيد تألقه وعندما تخونه  فنياته فيعجز عن إيجاد حلول فنية بحتة للوضعيات المختلفة، نادرا ما يتفوق  الشرميطي على منافسيه. 
هذه الخصائص الجسمانية كانت أيضا وبالا عليه فقد لازمته الإصابات كظلّه  ونادرا ما تجاوز الأسابيع القليلة دون التعرض لإصابة حادة مثلما حصل له في  برلين ويحصل له حاليا في زيوريخ.   
ا نجازاته: كأس العالم للأندية محطة مفصلية 
رافق الحظ الشرميطي كثيرا في أولى خطواته في المستوى العالي فقد تزامنت  بداياته مع فوزه مع النجم الساحلي ببطولة 2006-2007 وبرابطة الأبطال  الإفريقية في تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 2007 وقد سجل خلاله سبعة أهداف منها هدف  في إياب الدور النهائي ضد الأهلي المصري بالقاهرة. 
كما تألق الشرميطي بشكل لافت مع النجم في كأس العالم للأندية باليابان  خصوصا ضد أوراوا الياباني الذي سجل له هدفا وحصل على ضربة جزاء. 
ولم تعرف مغامرته الاحترافية خارج تونس نفس النجاح واقترنت بدايته مع هيرتا  برلين الألماني في شباط/فبراير 2008 بإصابة مبكّرة أبعدته عن الملاعب  قرابة الستة أشهر ولم تكن عودته بعد الإصابة موفقة فتمت إعارته في أغسطس  2009 إلى اتحاد جدّة السعودي الذي بلغ معه نهائي رابطة الأبطال الآسيوية  لكنه فشل في تحقيق لقب قاري جديد. 
وفي يوليو 2010، انتدبه نادي أف سي زيوريخ بعقد لأربعة أعوام والتحق بذلك بزميليه السابقين في النجم ياسين الشيخاوي وشاكر الزواغي. 
إيجابيات وسلبيات 
+3 
1- الإحاطة المعنوية والرياضية الجيدة 
2- السرعة والمراوغة والشجاعة على الميدان 
3- الطموح لمراتب أعلى وعدم الرضا بما تحقق 
-3 
1 - لياقة بدنية وتركيبة جسمانية ضعيفة تمثل عائقا للنجاح في أوروبا 
2 - التعويل المبالغ فيه على الأبوين 
3- الخجل والانطواء

----------


## GSM-AYA

المركز 27خلفان إبراهيم (قطر) سهم قطري في صدور المنافسين   هذه الحلقة نتحدث عن صاحب الرقم 27 في القائمة العنابي الشاب خلفان إبراهيم خلفان أمل قطر المقبل.  
أرقام وحقائق: 
الاسم: خلفان إبراهيم خلفان 
الدولة: قطر 
تاريخ الميلاد:18 شباط/فبراير 1988 
المركز: مهاجم 
الأندية التي لعب فيها: السد القطري   
حياته: "فرخ البط عوام" 
ولد خلفان لأب يعتبر واحداً من جوم الكرة القطرية، فوالده إبراهيم خلفان  لاعب العربي القطري، وأحد ركائز المنتخب العنابي في جيله، وعلاقته بالكرة  رغم اعتزاله لم تتوقف، فهو يعمل حالياً محللاً في قناة الجزيرة الرياضية. 
هذه الأجواء العائلية، جعلت من حياة الشاب الصغير واضحة المعالم، فولوجه  عالم الرياضة كان مسألة وقت لا أكثر، ورغم دراسته في جامعة قطر التحق  المهاجم الشاب بنادي السد القطري ليكون أحد أعمدته في سن مبكرة.   
مميزاته: هداف خطير وصانع ألعاب مميز 
يعتبر خلفان من أفضل المواهب الخليجية الصاعدة، ويعول عليه نادي السد  ومنتخب قطر كثيراً، فهو من صناع اللعب المميزين بالإضافة إلى أنه هداف من  طراز عالي ولعل أهدافه مع ناديه ومنتخب بلاده خير دليل. 
فاللاعب الموهوب يتميز بمهارات فردية عالية تمكنه من إيجاد الحلول لفريقه  في أوقات الأزمات، فهو يجيد المراوغة والتسديد، إضافة إلى قدرته في مساعدة  زملائه في التسجيل، بسبب عطائه في أكثر من مركز مهاجماً أو لاعباص في خط  الوسط.   
إنجازاته ولحظات لا تنسى في حياته الكروية 
لعل أبرز ما يميز مسيرة خلفان هو فوزه بجائزة أفضل لاعب آسيوي عام 2006 وهو  بعمر 18 عاماً، متفوقاً على لاعبين عمالقة من أمثال السعودي ياسر القحطاني  والعراقي يونس محمود، وغيرهما من لاعبي كوريا الجنوبية واليابان. 
فأداؤه المتميز في دورة الألعاب الآسيوية مع منتخب بلاده في البطولة التي  أقيمت في الدوحة وفاز المنتخب القطري بلقبها، لفتت الأنظار إليه، إذ سجل في  تلك البطولة هدفين مميزين، كانا كافيين للفت الأنظار إليه وتتويجه  بالجائزة الأغلى على مستوى القارة. 
إيجابيات وسلبيات 
+3: 
1- تسجيل الأهداف. 
2- المهارات الفردية العالية في المراوغة وصناعة الأهداف. 
3- اللعب في أكثر من مركز.   
-3: 
1 - كثرة الإصابات 
2- التغيب عن التدريبات بسبب دراسته الجامعية. 
3- تذبذب المستوى من مباراة لأخرى

----------


## GSM-AYA

المركز 25 فراس الخطيب (سوريا): نسر فريسته الشباك   
 اليوم نتحدث عن صاحب الرقم 25 في القائمة أفضل هداف سوري في الملاعب العربية وعميد المحترفين بالدوري الكويتي.  
أرقام وحقائق: 
الاسم: فراس محمد الخطيب 
الدولة: سوريا 
تاريخ الميلاد: 9 حزيران/يونيو 1983 
المركز: مهاجم 
عدد الأهداف: 235 رسمي 
الأندية التي لعب فيها: الكرامة السوري، النصر والعربي والقادسية (الكويت)، الأهلي القطري (إعارة)، وانتقل حديثا إلى أم صلال القطري.   
حياته: عاشق للكرة منذ الصغر 
ولد النجم السوري في مدينة حمص وترعرع وسط أسرة كبيرة مؤلفة من 11 أخاً وأختاً، متزوج وله 3 أولاد ويكنى بأبي حمزة. 
يحظى أبو حمزة بحياة مستقرة في دولة الكويت التي يحترف كرة القدم فيها إذ  يقضي سنته العاشر هناك، إلا أن حياة المحترف لا تعرف الاستقرار في مكان  واحد، إذ يستعد فراس إلى الانتقال إلى دولة قطر بعد أن وقع عقداً مؤخرا مع  فريق آم صلال ليضع حداً لمسيرته الاحترافية في الكويت. 
فضلاً عن احترافه لكرة القدم فأن فراس يعشق كرة الطاولة والطائرة والسباحة كهواية، فأنه احترف كرة الكرة منذ نعومة أظافره. 
نجم فراس سطع بسرعة الضوء وانهالت عليه عروض الاحتراف بعد ذلك قبل أن تنجح  إحدى الشركات الإنكليزية المختصة بتسويق اللاعبين بالتعاقد معه و توفير  فرصة اللعب مع أحد الأندية الأوربية. 
مميزاته: قناص للأهداف 
يعتبر فراس الخطيب مثلا حيا للمهاجم الهداف إذ يملك في ميسرته العديد من الأهداف الحاسمة مع الأندية التي لعب لها ومنتخب بلاده. 
توجه اللاعب إلى بلجيكا صيف عام 2001 حيث تدرب أربعة أشهر مع فريق غنت مدة  شهرين إلى جانب اللاعب المصري أحمد حسام ميدو ومع فريق أندرلخت العريق  شهرين وكان على وشك الانضمام للأخير لكن العرض المادي لم يكن مناسبا . 
فراس الخطيب هو عميد المحترفين بالدوري الكويتي، إذ انتقل للعب مع النصر  الكويتي موسم 2002-2003 وسجل 13 هدفا، ثم انتقل في الموسم الذي يليه إلى  جاره العربي حيث تألق في صفوفه وسجل معه أهدافا للذكرى أجملها أمام سيبهان  الإيراني في بطولة الأندية الأسيوية من حرة مباشرة مسافة 40 مترا، تألق  الخطيب دفع نادي القادسية إلى ضمه صيف عام 2009 ، وينفرد معه حاليا بصدارة  هدافي بطولة كاس الاتحاد الآسيوي حيث يتصدر الخطيب القائمة ولديه 8 أهداف.   
انجازاته ولحظات لا تنسى في حياته الكروية 
مسيرة المهاجم السوري وتألقه دفع الاتحاد الآسيوي لاختياره كرابع أفضل لاعب  في آسيا عام 2009، فضلاً عن العديد من الانجازات المحلية إذ أحرز لقب هداف  الدوري الكويتي في ثلاثة مواسم (2003،2005،2011)، كما أنه اختير في عام  2003 من قبل مجلة الحدث الرياضي اللبنانية التي تمنح جائزة الكرة الذهبية  كثالث أفضل لاعب واعد في الوطن العربي. 
كما أن الخطيب اختير هذا العام ضمن قائمة المرشحين للفوز بجائزة أفضل لاعب في قارة آسيا للسنة الثانية على التوالي. 
ويعد فراس ركناً أساسياً في قائمة المنتخب السوري، فعلى الرغم من إصابته  قبل نهائيات كأس الأمم الآسوية التي جرت مؤخرا في قطر، إلا أنه كان الملهم  لزملائه في المنتخب، وكاد يقودهم إلى بلوغ الدور الثاني ولو لا سوء الحظ.   
إيجابيات وسلبيات: 
+3 
1- يملك حس تهديفي عالي وتسديدات محكمة 
2- خلوق في أرضية الملعب وخارجها 
3- بارع في المناورة والمراوغة   
-3 
1- يرى فراس الخطيب أن صراحته تسبب له المشاكل مع المنتخب السوري 
2- يعاب عليه الأنانية في بعض الأحيان 
3 - يتعرض للإصابات بكثرة

----------


## GSM-AYA

المركز 24 حسين عبد الغني (السعودية): ثري الأثرياء   
حسين عبد الغني يحتل المركز 24، ويعد الظهير المهاجم للكرة السعودية.   
أرقام وحقائق: 
الاسم: حسين عمر محمد عبد الغني سليماني 
الدولة: السعودية 
تاريخ الميلاد: 21/1 /1977 (العمر 34) 
مكان الميلاد: جدة - المملكة العربية السعودية 
حالة الاجتماعية: متزوج ولدية ثلاثة أبناء عمر - محمد - عدي 
المركز: ظهير أيسر 
الرقم : 13 سابقا و24 حاليا 
الأندية التي لعب فيها: الأهلي السعودي - الريان القطري - نيوشاتل السويسري - النصر السعودي  
حياته : الظهير الذي تحول لمهاجم 
بدأ حسين عبد الغني حياته الكروية مع النادي الأهلي عام 1994 في مدرسة  البراعم التي كان يشرف عليها المدرب الوطني أمين دابو ثم تدرج إلى فريق  الناشئين وكان يلعب في خط الهجوم، وقد ملأ مركزه آنذاك بشكل ملفت بأهدافه  وتسديداته بالقدم اليسرى. 
وفي موسم 1995 قاد الأهلي إلى تحقيق بطولة المملكة للناشئين بقيادة مدرب  الأهلي أحمد الصغير وبرزت مواهبه ليس كلاعب مهاجم مبدع، بل كقائد نظرا  لحماسه المنقطع النظير، ولكن مع وصوله للفريق الأول رأى مكتشفه دابو أن  موهبة اللاعب ستنضج أكثر إذا تحول للظهير الأيسر وهو ما حدث فعلا وأصبح  أفضل اللاعبين بتاريخ السعودية في هذا المركز. 
ومما يعرف عن اللاعب عن وقوفه مع زملائه اللاعبين الصغار بالنادي الأهلي،  حيث كان يمنحهم الرواتب والمكافآت أحيانا، ويعتبر أغنى لاعب سعودي حسب بعض  التقارير المالية.   
مميزاته: القدم الصاروخية 
يتميز حسين عبدالغني بالقدرة الهجومية والمشاركة الفعالة في مركزي الظهير  والجناح الأيسر، ما دون اسمه في سجلات الكرة السعودية بحروف من ذهب. 
ما ساعده على ذلك قدراته الفنية المتميزة، حيث يتميز بإرسال الكرات العرضية  بدقة وإتقان، كما يملك قدرات مميزة في التسديد القوي والدقيق من خارج  منطقة الجزاء، إضافة إلى تنفيذ الركلات الثابتة, 
وخارج المستطيل الأخضر، يشكل عبد الغني دوما علاقات قوية مع زملائه في  الفريق، كما أنه لا يبخل على أي شخص سواء كان زميل أو ناشئ صغير بالمساعدة  سواء بالنصيحة أو أكثر. 
إنجازاته ولحظات لا تنسى في حياته الكروية 
حقق عبد الغني العديد من الإنجازات عبر مسيرته الطويلة، حيث تأهل إلى كأس  العالم ثلاث مرات 1998م و2002م و2006م، وفاز بكأس آسيا 1996، و بطولة كأس  ولي العهد مع الاهلي1997 وكأس الأمير فيصل عام 2001، وكأس ولي العهد 2002،  وكأس أندية الخليج 2002، وكأس الأندية العربية عام 2003. 
وعلى الصعيد الشخصي، حصل عبد الغني على لقب أفضل لاعب عربي عام97، كما رشح  إلى منتخب العالم الذي لعب معه ضد منتخب نجوم أوروبا، ومثل السعودية في  قرعة كاس العالم 1998.   
ومن اللحظات التي لا تنسى في حياته عندما نال البطاقة الحمراء في نهائي كأس  آسيا 96، وكاد أن يكلف المنتخب السعودي الكثير ويعصف بمسيرته منذ بدايتها،  لكنه تنفس الصعداء في نهاية المباراة بعدما فاز الأخضر باللقب.   
إيجابيات وسلبيات: 
+3 
1- الكرات العرضية المتقنة 
2- التسديد من خارج المنطقة بشكل مركز 
3- التميز في تسديد الكرات الثابتة   
-3 
1- العصبية وعدم السيطرة على نفسه والتي أدت إلى طرده كثيرا 
2- شكوى أكثر من لاعب من استخدامه الألفاظ السيئة 
3- قدمه اليمنى ليست بدقة وقوة اليسرى

----------


## GSM-AYA

المركز 23 وائل جمعة (مصر): صخرة الدفاع   
وائل جمعة يحتل المركز 23، ويعد عقدة دروغبا الأبدية.  
أرقام وحقائق: 
الاسم: وائل جمعة كامل الحوتي 
الدولة: مصر 
تاريخ الميلاد: 3 آب/أغسطس 1975 
المركز: قلب دفاع 
الأندية التي لعب فيها: غزل المحلة - الأهلي - السيلية القطري - ثم الأهلي مرة أخرى   
حياته : عاشق العمل الخيري 
يعتبر جمعة ابن قرية الشين مركز قطور محافظه الغربية في وسط دلتا مصر، أحد أهم لاعبي مصر في السنوات العشر الأخيرة. 
وهناك أقاويل لم يثبت صحتها أن جذوره ليبية نسبة لقبائل كانت تعيش بجوار جمهورية مصر العربية، لكنه عاش وترعرع في مصر. 
جمعة بار للغاية بأهله، كما أنه يعشق العمل الخيري ويسهم في مشروعات خيرية  كثيرة داخل مصر بالاشتراك مع زملائه بالأهلي والمنتخب خاصة أحمد حسن قائد  "الفراعنة" وتوأم روحه محمد أبو تريكة.   
مميزاته : أفضل مدافع في مصر 
وائل جمعة الفارع وجسمه القوي ساهم كثيرا في تحويله لأفضل مدافع في تاريخ  مصر خلال السنوات العشر الأخيرة، فضلا عن ثبات مستواه مع الأهلي ومنتخب  مصر. 
جمعة مدافع قوي، بلغة الكرة مدافع "غلس" يعتمد عليه مدربوه في إيقاف خطوة  أعتى المهاجمين، وهو ما حدث مع الفيل العاجي ديدييه دروغبا والأسد  الكاميرون صامويل إيتو في بطولات الثلاث التي أحرزت مصر لقبها وكان جمعة  قاسم مشترك بها جميعا. 
جمعة ذو الـ36 عاما يجيد ألعاب الهواء، وقراءة تمريرات الخصوم الأرضية، وسريع الانقضاض على الخصم، ويستخدم قوته بطريقة شرعية. 
وائل جمعة عمود رئيسي وأساسي بمنتخب مصر والنادي الأهلي رغم كبر سنه، لكن  البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه والمصري حسن شحاتة يضعانه في التشكيلة أولا ثم  يضيفان عليه عشرة لاعبين.   
إنجازاته ولحظات لا تنسى في حياته الكروية 
كان جمعة مغمورا ومهمشا في غزل المحلة (درجة ثانية حاليا) قبل انتقاله  للنادي الأهلي موسم 2001، لكنه تألق في أول مبارياته مع الأهلي وكانت من  حسن حظه أمام ريال مدريد في أغسطس 2001 ومنع الفرنسي زين الدين زيدان من  المرور كثيراً وسبب قلق لكل مهاجمي الريال. 
فاز مع الأهلي ببطولة الدوري المحلي ست مرات متتالية منذ 2004 حتى 2010، وبلقب كأس مصر مرتين عامي 2033، 2007. 
ودوري أبطال إفريقيا مع الأهلي أيضا أربع مرات أعوام 2001، 2005، 2006، 2008، ولعب في كأس العالم للأندية أربع مرات. 
فاز مع المنتخب المصري بثلاث بطولات أمم إفريقيا متتالية أعوام 2006، 2008، 2010 ومازال عنصرا أساسيا في تشكيلة "الفراعنة" حتى الآن. 
فاز بكأس العالم العسكرية عام 2001 قبل انضمامه للأهلي.   
ايجابيات وسلبيات 
+ 3 
1-قوة بدنية هائلة ترعب المهاجمين 
2- حُسن توقع للكرات العرضية وإزالة أي خطورة على مرمى فريقه 
3- يجيد ضربات الرأس ويسجل منها 
-3 
1- يسهو كثيرا ويتسبب في تسجيل الأهداف في مرماه 
2- يتسبب في ركلات جزاء على فريقه 
3- مع تقدم عمره لياقته البدنية في تراجع

----------


## GSM-AYA

المركز 22 الحسن خرجة (المغرب): أسد الأطلسي    الحسين خرجة يحتل المركز 22، ويعد عميد اللاعبين المغاربة.  
أرقام وحقائق 
الاسم: الحسين خرجة 
الدولة: المغرب 
تاريخ الميلاد: 9 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 1982 ببواسي بفرنسا 
المركز: متوسط ميدان دفاعي وصانع ألعاب 
عدد الأهداف: 34 هدف (5 رفقة المنتخب المغربي) 
الأندية التي لعب لها: سبورتينغ لشبونة البرتغالي وتيرنانا وروما وبيسانزا وسيينا وجنوى وإنتر ميلان وكلها فرق إيطالية   
حياته: التوأم الباريسي يصبح نجما في إيطاليا 
ولد الحسين خرجة من أبوين مهاجرين مغربين في الأحياء الهامشية بباريس  وتحديدا بشونتيلوب ليفين، والتحق رفقة أخيه التوأم بمدرسة نادي باري سان  جيرمان في سنة 1993، ثم غادرها سنة 1998 نحو مدرسة غازيليك أجاكسيو وهو ناد  للهواة حيث بحث عن التألق وإيجاد مكان رسمي بسرعة، ولكنه أجرى اختبارا  بالبرتغال سنة 2000 وقضى موسما رفقة سبورتينغ لشبونة دون نجاح. 
انتقل لإيطاليا وبالضبط لفريق تيرنانا بالدرجة الثانية حيث وقع أول عقد  احترافي سنة 2001 وقضى 4 مواسم قبل أن تتم إعارته لفريق روما الإيطالي  ليلعب موسم 2005-2006، ثم انتقل لفريق بياسانزا ليلعب موسم واحد 2007  -2008، ليحط الرحال بفريق سينا الذي لعب له موسم 2008-2009، قبل أن يحط  الرحال بفريق جنوى موسم 2009 -2010 الذي أعاره في كانون الثاني/يناير 2011  لفريق إنتر ميلان. 
كثرة الترحال في مسيرته راجع بالأساس لشخصيته القوية ورغبته في إبراز ذاته  والنجاح في مهمته، وقد يكون أيضا مزاجه الراجع لكونه توأم ويصعب أحيانا  السيطرة عليه وإقناعه بسهولة في ضوء حياة التنافس الشديد في طفولته.   
مميزاته: لاعب متكامل وشخصية كاريزماتية 
يعتبر خرجة لاعبا متكاملا حسب آراء مجموعة كبيرة من المدربين الذين تعاقبوا  على تدريبه، فهو بدأ مشواره مدافعا أوسط ثم مدافع أيسر قبل أن ينتقل لوسط  الميدان الدفاعي، ليكتشف فيه المدربون كل يوم الجديد، حيث تحول مؤخرا لصانع  ألعاب وهداف. 
دخل المنتخب المغربي سنة 2004 ورافق الجيل الرائع الذي صنعه الزاكي في نفس  السنة ولعب مدافعا أيسر ثم انتقل لوسط الميدان ليلعب رفقة غريتس الدورين  وسط الميدان الدفاعي والهجومي في نفس الوقت والقائد الكاريزماتي القوي.   
إنجازاته ولحظات لا تنسى في حياته 
رغم كثرة تنقلاته في الأندية الإيطالية فإنجازات خرجة لا تتجاوز أصابع  اليد، حيث توج رفقة الإنتر مؤخرا بكأس إيطاليا، كما جاء وصيفا للدوري  الإيطالي مرتين الأولى سنة 2006 رفقة روما والثانية هذا الموسم رفقة  الإنتر، كما لعب رفقة روما نهائي الكأس سنة 2006. 
رفقة المنتخب المغربي عاش الحسين خرجة صحوة سنة 2004 والنهائي الكبير برادس  ضد المنتخب التونسي، حيث خسر المغاربة لقب كأس إفريقيا للأمم رغم أنهم  كانوا المرشح الأبرز لحمل اللقب، ثم عاش فترة الركود الطويلة والتي لازالت  قائمة ويتحمل حاليا شارة العميد، الذي يطلب منه بث الحماس والروح في أسود  الأطلس لكونه اللاعب الأكثر مشاركة بـ64 لقاء، سجل خلالها 5 أهداف. 
إيجابيات وسلبيات: 
+3 
1 - شخصيته القيادية القوية 
2- إجادته اللعب في أكثر من مركز دفاعي ووسط الميدان 
3- التسديد القوي ولعب الكرات الثابتة 
-3 
1 - الانفعال الزائد أحيانا رغم كونه مؤخرا أصبح أكثر نضجا 
2 - الحماس الزائد يجعله يضيع كرات سهلة 
3 - ضعف لعب الكرات الرأسية

----------


## GSM-AYA

المركز 21 محمد بركات (مصر): ملك الحركات    
محمد بركات يحتل المركز 21 ويعتبر الجناح الطائر في الكرة المصرية.  
أرقام وحقائق: 
الاسم: محمد بركات 
الدولة: مصر 
تاريخ الميلاد: 7 سبتمبر/أيلول 1976 (العمر 34) 
مكان الميلاد: القاهرة 
الطول: 1.72 متراً 
المركز: جناح أيمن 
الرقم: 8 
عدد الأهداف مع الأهلي: 32 
الأندية التي لعب فيها: السكة الحديد، الإسماعيلي، الأهلي السعودي، العربي القطري، الأهلي المصري   
حياته: 
ولد محمد بركات في حي الوايلي الشعبي بالقاهرة، في عائلة كبيرة، حيث كان هو  الابن الثالث لوالده وله 3 أشقاء وشقيقتان، وهو متزوج ولديه أدهم ومرام. 
عرف بركات كرة القدم مبكرا، حيث التحق بمدرسة الكرة بنادي السكة الحديد وهو  في العاشرة من عمره، وظهرت موهبته مبكرا، حيث لعب للفريق الأول بنادي  السكة قبل أن يتم 16 عاما، ليلفت نظر الأهلي الذي عرض شراءه مقابل 150 ألف  جنيه (وهو مبلغ ضخم في ذلك الوقت)، إلا أن السكة رفض بدعوى الحفاظ على  ناشئيه. 
انتقل بركات إلى الإسماعيلي عام 1997، وأصبح أحد أبرز نجومه، حيث قاده  للدوري والكأس، قبل أن ينتقل إلى الأهلي السعودي ومنه إلى العربي القطري،  قبل أن يحط الرحال في الأهلي المصري، ويصبح أحد رموزه المعاصرين.   
مميزاته 
يعتبر بركات واحدا من أهم الأجنحة التي أنجبتها الكرة المصرية في الآونة  الأخيرة، حيث يتميز بسرعته الفائقة وخفة وزنه ورشاقته، ما يساعده على  مراوغة المنافسين بكل سهولة، واقتحام منطقة الجزاء وتشكيل خطورة بالغة على  الخصوم. 
كما يتميز بركات بدقة تسديداته، وقدرته على الإنهاء داخل منطقة الجزاء، كما  أنه يستطيع اللعب في أكثر من مركز حيث استعان به مدربو الأهلي في الجناح  الأيمن أو الأيسر وأحيانا في وسط الملعب، بل أنه لعب من قبل كظهير أيمن في  أوقات سابقة. 
وإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن بركات يتميز بمكره الشديد وقدرته على الحصول على  الأخطاء وركلات الجزاء، نظرا لسرعته في الحركة، ما دفع النقاد لإطلاق عليه  لقبي "الزئبقي" و"ملك الحركات".   
إنجازاته ولحظات لا تنسى في حياته 
حقق بركات العديد من الإنجازات سواء على الصعيد الشخصي أو على صعيد الأندية  التي شارك معها، حيث فاز بلقب الدوري المصري 7 مرات منهم مرة مع  الإسماعيلي، وكأس مصر 3 مرات منهم مرة مع الإسماعيلي، ودوري أبطال أفريقيا 3  مرات، وكأس السوبر الأفريقية 3 مرات، وكأس السوبر المصرية 5 مرات، وكأس  الأندية العربية مع أهلي جدة، إضافة إلى كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2006. 
وعلى الصعيد الشخصي، حصل بركات على جائزة بي بي سي كأفضل لاعب في أفريقيا  2005، وجائزة كاف لأفضل لاعب في بطولات الأندية 2005، وأفضل لاعب في مصر  مرتين، وأفضل محترف بالدوري السعودي مرة، إضافة إلى هداف دوري أبطال  أفريقيا 2005. 
أما اللحظات التي لا ينساها بركات، فعندما تعرض لكسر مضاعف خلال فترة وجوده  مع السكة الحديد لعام كامل، بعد أن كان اقترب من الانضمام للأهلي، ليصر  الإسماعيلي على المغامرة والتعاقد معه عقب عودته للملاعب مباشرة. 
ولا ينسى بركات أيضا، اللحظة التي جاءت فيها الكرة داخل منطقة جزاء الجزائر  في مباراة 14 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر الشهيرة في الدقيقة 95، وقابلها بجوار  القائم مباشرة، لأن تلك الكرة لو كانت سكنت الشباك، لذهب المنتخب المصري  إلى المونديال وغيرت مصير جيل كامل من اللاعبين.   
إيجابياته وسلبياته 
+3: 
1- السرعة الفائقة 
2- خفة الحركة والقدرة على المناورة 
3- دقة التسديدات 
-3 
1- كثرة الإصابات 
2- مجهوده متذبذب، حيث يختفي بعض الأوقات داخل الملعب 
3- ضعف الأداء الدفاعي

----------


## GSM-AYA

المركز 20 بدر المطوع(الكويت): بدر الكرة الكويتية    
المطوع أسد الكرة الكويتية يحتل المركز 20، ويعد أفضل مهاجم في الكويت.  
أرقام وحقائق: 
 الاسم: بدر احمد المطوع 
الدولة: الكويت 
تاريخ الميلاد: 10 يناير 1985 
المركز: قلب الهجوم 
الحالة الاجتماعية: أعزب 
الأندية التي لعب فيها: القادسية – قطر القطري – النصر السعودي   
حياته: حارس المرمى 
 إذا كان مركز لاعب الوسط المهاجم المكان المفضل لبدر المطوع نجم الكرة  الكويتية والقادسية والمحترف في النصر السعودي داخل الملعب، فان الوضع  يختلف كثيرا خارج الملعب، حيث يعشق هذا اللاعب تقمص دور حارس المرمى في  واحدة من أغرب الرياضات التي يمارسها الكثيرون في الكويت والتي يطلق عليها  اسم كرة الماء بالصابون. 
وتمارس تلك الرياضة داخل صالة مغطاة، على أرضية غارقة في المياه والصابون، لكي يجد اللاعبون صعوبة في الحفاظ على ثباتهم داخل الملعب. 
ويفضل المطوع دور حارس المرمى للابتعاد عن الاحتكاكات والعنف الذي يصاحب تلك الرياضة. 
كما يقضي المطوع أغلب وقته خارج الملعب في ممارسة لعبة بلاي ستيشن، وفريقه المفضل هو برشلونة. 
مميزاته: المراوغ 
يتمتع بدر المطوع بالعديد من المميزات التي وضعته في مكانة مرموقة بين  أبناء جيله، حيث يجيد هذا اللاعب المراوغة، والوصول إلى المرمى من أقصر  الطرق، واللعب بجدية طوال زمن المباراة، فهو لا يعرف إلا الانتصار حتى لو  كان يشارك في التقسمية. 
كما يتميز المطوع بالتحرك الإيجابي دون كرة، وخلق مساحات خالية للتحرك  بالكرة، ومباغتة المدافعين بفضل مواهبه الخاصة، في الاحتفاظ بالكرة  والمراوغة. 
ومن مميزاته أيضا، صناعة اللعب، وتسهيل مهام المهاجمين الصرحاء أمام  المرمى، فصناعة الأهداف لديه مهارة وتسجيلها مهنة يتقنها بحرفية شديدة. 
ويصفه البعض بالجرأة أمام الخصوم، فهو لا يهاب المدافعين، بل يمثل مصدر إزعاج دائم لهم.   
انجازات ه: ولحظات لا تنسى 
على المستوي الجماعي حقق المطوع العديد من البطولات والألقاب، كان أهمها مع  المنتخب الوطني عندما قاده للحصول على لقب خليجي 20 في البطولة الأخيرة  التي أقيمت باليمن. 
ومع ناديه القادسية فحدث ولا حرج، حيث ساهم المطوع في حصول القادسية على  لقب الدوري الممتاز في خمس مناسبات خلال الفترة من 2003 وحتى 2011، كما ظفر  مع الفريق على أربع بطولات لكأس ولي العهد، فضلا عن ثلاث بطولات لكأس  الأمير، وبطولة لخليجي الأندية 
ويملك المطوع في جعبته العديد من الألقاب الفردية، التي لم يصل إليها أي  لاعب في هذا العمر، حيث توج مرتين بجائزة ثاني أفضل لاعب في القارة  الآسيوية عامي 2006 و2010، وكان الأحق بها في المرة الأولى التي حل فيها  ثانيا خلف القطري خلفان إبراهيم. 
كما حصل اللاعب على جائزة هداف العالم مناصفة مع الكاميروني صامويل ايتو في  نهاية عام 2010، ليكرر انجاز جاسم الهويدي نجم الأزرق والسالمية المعتزل  الذي حقق نفس الانجاز في عام 98.   
وكان المطوع قريبا من تحقيق حلم الاحتراف في الدوري الإسباني عندما خاض  فترة اختبار مع ملقا الإسباني، ولكن المفاوضات تعثرت في اللحظات الأخيرة،  ليتأجل مشروع اللاعب الاحترافي في أكبر دوريات أوروبا.   
ايجابيات وسلبيات 
+3 : 
تسجيل الأهداف من أنصاف الفرص 
اللعب في أغلب مراكز الوسط والهجوم 
صناعة اللعب، والتفوق في المواجهات المباشرة   
-3 : 
عدم إجادة الواجبات الدفاعية 
قدمه اليسرى ليست بدقة اليمنى 
عدم إجادة التصويب من الخارج

----------


## GSM-AYA

اسماعيل مطر.. مهندس الهجوم الإماراتي     
إسماعيل مطر حريف الكرة الخليجية يحتل المركز الـ19  
أرقام وحقائق:  
الاسم: إسماعيل مطر إبراهيم الجنيبي 
الدولة: الإمارات 
تاريخ الميلاد: 7 أبريل 1983 
المركز: وسط مهاجم 
الأندية التي لعب فيها: الوحدة الإماراتي – السد القطري (إعارة)  
حياته:  
يعد إسماعيل مطر أحد أبرز اللاعبين الذين مروا على الملاعب الإماراتية  وينتمي لعائلة رياضية إذ يتنافس مع شقيقه ياسر مطر في المباريات التي تجمع  الوحدة مع الجزيرة، وشقيقه الأكبر عادل كان من نجوم الإمارات حقبة  الثمانينات والتسعينات قبل اعتزاله ليعمل مديراً لأعمال "سمعة". 
ويعرف عن إسماعيل أنه لاعب خلوق ما أكسبه شعبية جارفة في الوسط الرياضي  فضلاً عن فنونه الكروية التي جعلت منه معشوقاً للجماهير الإماراتية  والخليجية ويشكل رعباً لبقية المنتخبات الخليجية لاسيما أنه قاد الإمارات  للقب الوحيد في تاريخها عندما سجل خمسة أهداف ليفوز الأبيض بكأس خليجي 18  عام 2007.   
مميزاته:  
إسماعيل مطر اسم كبير لمع مع الوحدة ونال سمعة عربية وآسيوية واسعة الصيت،  ويمتلك شخصية قيادية بين رفاق دربه جعلت منه قائداً ميدانياً من الطراز  الرفيع، وعلى الرغم من كثرة تغييرات المدربين في الوحدة كما هو الحال في  بقية أندية الإمارات إلا أن مطر يحظى دوماً بإعجاب المدربين الأجانب الذين  يجدون فيه نجماً فوق العادة يختلف عن بقية زملاءه في التركيبة الفنية  والعقلية الكروية. 
إسماعيل مطر سطر اسمه بأحرف من ذهب في سجلات الكرة الإماراتية خصوصاً أنه  أفضل هداف في تاريخ نادي الوحدة بالدوري الإماراتي إذ سجل 56 هدفاً حتى  الآن طوال المواسم الماضية ويسعى للمزيد. 
ويمتلك مطر مقومات اللاعب النموذجي سواء في مركز هندسة الكرات أو الهجوم  لكونه يجيد التمرير الذكي من مختلف مواقع اللعب لاسيما في الثلث الأخير من  ملعب الخصوم، كما يحسن التمركز والتعاون مع أي لاعب مواطن أو أجنبي ما يعزز  من قوة فريقه ومنتخب بلاده في الناحية الهجومية، ولا ننسى قدراته في  الانطلاق السريع ودقة التصويب من خارج المنطقة فضلاً عن اللمسات الساحرة  داخل الصندوق. 
"سمعة" يعتبر من الركائز الأساسية في صفوف الوحدة والمنتخب الإماراتي ولا  غنى عنه في أي واجب يطلبه منه المدربون ولا شك في ان أي تشكيلة إماراتية  أساسية ستحتوي على اسمه حتماً ما لم يضطر للغياب.  
إنجازاته:  
صعد اسماعيل مطر إلى النجومية بسرعة الصاروخ، وبدأت قصة نجاحاته في عام  2003 عندما استضافت الإمارات بطولة كأس العالم للشباب تحت 20 عاماً وعلى  الرغم من خروج منتخب بلاده من الدور ربع النهائي إلا أنه استحق الفوز  بجائزة أفضل لاعب في المسابقة متفوقاً على لاعبين عالميين. 
ولعل اللحظة التي لن ينساها مطر وعشاقه تلك التي تجسدت في العاصمة  الإماراتية عندما قاد الإمارات للفوز بكأس الخليج للمرة الأولى في تاريخها  عام 2007 على حساب المنتخب العماني وكان مطر صاحب هدف الفوز الثمين لينال  جائزتي أفضل لاعب في البطولة وأحسن هداف (5 أهداف). 
وعلى الصعيد الشخصي، اختير أفضل لاعب مواطن في الدوري الإماراتي مرتين  بالإضافة إلى أفضل لاعب صاعد، وحصل على الكرة الذهبية كأفضل لاعب عربي صاعد  لموسم 2003 ـ 2004، ويعد من أفضل لاعبي كرة القدم العرب لعام 2006، واختير  أيضاً ضمن أفضل خمسة لاعبين في آسيا لعامي 2006 و2009، وثاني أفضل لاعب  آسيوي لعام 2008. وفاز مع ناديه الوحدة بلقب الدوري الإماراتي عامي 2005  و2010.  
ايجابيات وسلبيات  
+3: 
يمتاز بلياقة عالية وروح قتالية وسرعة عالية. 
يحسن التمركز والتمرير الدقيق والتصويب من مسافات بعيدة. 
ردة فعله سريعة ولا يفقد الكرة بسهولة، ويعد من أكثر اللاعبين إخلاصاً لقميص ناديه وبلاده. 
-3: 
تذبذب مستواه في الآونة الأخيرة بسبب التشبع من الكرة. 
منطوي على نفسه ولا يكثر من الظهور الإعلامي. 
لا يبدي رغبة كبيرة للاحتراف في الخارج.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*كريم زياني الفارس الثائر الذي لا يتعب*    
كريم الزياني المحارب الجزائري في الميادين الأوروبية يحتل المركز 18  
أرقام وحقائق  
الاسم: كريم يانيس زياني 
الدولة: الجزائر 
تاريخ الميلاد: 17 آب/أغسطس 1982 
مكان الميلاد:سيفر فرنسا 
الطول: 169سم 
الوزن: 70كغ 
المركز: وسط ميدان هجومي(أيمن وأيسر). 
الحالة الاجتماعية: متزوج وله ولدان لينا وقيس. 
الرقم:15 
الأندية التي لعب لها: راسينغ باريس من سنة 1995 حتى1998، نادي تروا من 98  إلى 2005، لوريون أكتوبر 2004 إلى2006، سوشو2006 إلى2007،  مارسيليا2007/2009، فولسبورغ2009 إلى يناير 2011، كايزر سبور أعير له في  الـ14 من يناير 2011.  
حياته: المغترب الثائر  
كريم زياني أو قلب منتخب الجزائر ولد في الـ17 من آب/أغسطس عام 1982 في  سيفر بفرنسا، من أب جزائري اسمه رابح(من قلب العاصمة بباب الواد) وأم  فرنسية، متزوج من فرنسية وله ولدان، طفلة اسمها لينا وطفل اسمه قيس وهو  صاحب أغلى صفقة عربي محترف في أوروبا للموسم المنصرم 2011 بـ7 مليون يورو. 
الوالد رابح الرابح 
كشف كريم زياني في تصريح ليوروسبورت عربية عن تعلقه الشديد بوالده رابح  معتبرا إياه سر تألقه ونجاحه مع مختلف الأندية التي مر بها والمنتخب  الجزائري ، ويعطي كريم كامل ولاءه لوالده الذي يعتبر الحلقة الفصل في جميع  خياراته الكروية وحتى العائلية، ورغم أن اللاعب وصل عتبة 29 عاما، إلا أن  قبوله أي عرض كروي لن يكون إلا بموافقة الوالد الذي سيعيده إلى فرنسا  مجددا.  
مسيرته الكروية  
بدأ مشوار كريم زياني من ناد راسينغ باريس ،بعدها انتقل إلى نادي تروا،  ووقع معه أول عقد احترافي سنة 2001 وسنه 16، أعير إلى لوريان في 2004 ومنه  انطلقت نجومية الفتى الصغير الذي زعزع مستواه المميز في 63 مباراة إعجاب  المحليين فأختيركأفضل لاعب في الدرجة الثانية الفرنسية. 
لم يكن للنضج السريع لابن الجزائر أن يمر دون أن يسيل لعاب أكبر الأندية  الفرنسية باريس سان جيرمان مارسيليا وسوشو التي تصادمت فيما بينها، غير أن  كلمة الفصل كانت للنادي الأخير الذي تمكن من الظفر باللاعب صائفة 2006 لعقد  يمتد إلى ثلاث مواسم صنع فيها "القصير" الكثير للنادي الأصفر العائد إلى  أحضان مدربه بيران فلعب 44 مباراة سجل منها 9 أهداف وصنع مثلهما من تمريرات  حاسمة أتت كلها بأهداف. 
نجومية وابداعات زياني جعلت إدارة النادي الجنوبي أولمبيك مارسليا يرصد 8 مليون يورو لخطفه فكان له ذلك عام2007. 
عام 2009 موسم التحول خارج أسوار البطولة الفرنسية إلى البطولة الألمانية  نحو بطل البونديسليغا فولسبورغ بصفقة كبيرة قدرت ب7 مليون يورو وضعته على  عرش أغلى لاعب عربي سنة 2009. 
الضجة المثارة حول اللاعب لم يصاحبها تألق كروي من الجزائري الذي فشل في  خطف منصب أساسي مع بطل ألمانيا، مع جعله يدخل في صراع مع مدربه أكثر من مرة  للتعقد وضعيته أكثر عقب شجاره مع النجم البوسني دزيكو ليعاقب من جديد  ويوضع على لائحة المغضوب عليهم ،فأختار التوجه إلى تركيا مع كايزر سبور في  تجربة ثالثة استرجع فيها مستواه بعد فترة من التوقف، غير أنه لم يسترجع  أيام فرنسا التي تناديه مجددا للعودة إليها عبر بوابة سانت إتيان الذي  سيكون أقرب المستفيدين من خدماته.  
دينامو المنتخب  
يمثل زياني أبرز لاعبي المنتخب الجزائري في الحقبة الأخيرة(منذ عام 2004)،  فمعه يسير قطار الخضر نحو التألق بتمريرات حاسمة كانت الفيصل في المباريات  مثلما كان الحال مع هدف صهره عنتر في المباراة الفاصلة ضد مصر بالسودان  منحت تأشيرة التأهل للمونديال . 
اعتبره الشيخ سعدان قوة المنتخب وقال عنه بن شيخة عمود المنتخب وتعتبره  الجماهير الحلقة الأبرز، فيما يقول هو "عندما أسمع النشيد الوطني يقشعر  بدني وأشعر بالانتماء لهذا البلد الحبيب الجزائر".

----------


## GSM-AYA

القحطاني "روبن هود" السعودية  
ياسر القحطاني قناص الكرة السعودية يحتل المركز 17.        
أرقام وحقائق:  
الاسم: ياسر بن سعيد بن مصلح القحطاني 
الدولة: السعودية 
تاريخ الميلاد: 11 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 1982م 
مكان الميلاد: الخبر المملكة العربية السعودية 
الطول: 176سم. 
الحالة الاجتماعية: متزوج 
المركز: مهاجم 
الرقم: 20 
الأندية التي لعب فيها: القادسية السعودي، النجمة البحريني، الهلال السعودي.  
حياته: عاشق للكرة منذ الصغر  
بعد اعتزال جيل المهاجمين العمالقة الذين يتقدمهم المهاجم الكبير ماجد عبد  الله ومن بعده سامي الجابر وفهد المهلل لم يشهد خط المقدمة السعودي  استقرارا فنيا على مدار المشاركات الفائتة حيث تعاقب على هذا الخط أكثر من  مهاجم لم يتمكنوا من استغلال الفرص التي أتيحت لهم وهذا الأمر ترك الباب  مفتوحا على مصراعيه لكل مهاجم قادر على فرض نفسه على التشكيلة الأساسية. 
وهذا ما دفع المهاجم الشاب ياسر القحطاني لتكريس جهده والعمل الجاد لرفع  مستواه لينال شرف تمثيل الأخضر بصفة أساسية بعد أن أتيحت له الفرصة  للانضمام لصفوف المنتخب قبل خوض منافسات بطولة الخليج السادسة عشرة التي  أقيمت بالكويت. 
وكانت البداية الكروية باللعب بالحواري كأغلب لاعبي كرة القدم في جميع دول  العالم. إذ كانت هي بدايته الفعلية وبالتحديد مع فريق (نجوم العقربية) عام  1992، وشارك ياسر في عدة دورات الرمضانية في نادي الاتفاق والقادسيـة، وبرز  ياسر وبشكل ملفت فيها ما أدى إلي تدافع الأندية الكبيرة للظفر بالصفقة إلا  أن القادسية استطاع حسم الصفقة بمبلغ لا يتجاوز 30 ألف.  
مميزاته: من لاعب في القادسية إلى نجم في الهلال  
موسم 2003 كان من أفضل مواسم ياسر القحطاني، إذ تألق بشكل ملفت مع  القادسية، واستطاع أن يوصله إلى المربع الذهبي بالدوري السعودي، واستطاع أن  يحجز مكانا في هجوم المنتخب السعودي في كأس العرب وكآس الخليج ليتنافس  عليه ناديي الاتحاد والهلال الذي استطاع حسم الصفقة بمبلغ تجاوز الـ 24  مليون ريال وينتقل إليه عام 2005 ليبدآ مرحلة جديدة مليئة بالانجازات  للفريق الأزرق وتبدآ شهرته تجوب المنطقة ليصل ليكون أفضل لاعب آسيوي عام  2007.  
انجازاته : وأبرز محطات مشواره  
حقق ياسر القحطاني العديد من الانجازات على المستوى الفردي والجماعي إذ فاز  بلقب الدوري المحلي في 3 مناسبات مواسم (2008-2010-2011)، كما توج بلقب  كأس ولي العهد السعودي 4 مرات مواسم (2006-2008-2009-2011)، وكأس الأمير  فيصل بن فهد 3 مرات (2005-2004-2002)، أما انجازاته مع المنتخب السعودي  فكانت: كأس العرب 2002، كأس الخليج 2003، بطولة التضامن الإسلامي 2005. 
كما حقق القحطاني انجازات كثيرة على الصعيد الفردي مثل: هداف الدوري موسم  2003، أفضل لاعب في آسيا عام 2007، هداف بطولة كأس آسيا عام 2007، جائزة  المفتاح الرياضية 2007، سادس هدافي العالم عام 2007، أفضل لاعب عربي 2008.

----------


## GSM-AYA

أرقام وحقائق:  الاسم: عصام الدين كمال توفيق الحضري 
         الدولة: مصر        
         تاريخ الميلاد: 15 كانون الثاني/يناير  1973       
         المركز: حارس مرمى       
         الأندية التي لعب فيها: دمياط، الأهلي، سيون السويسري، الإسماعيلي، الزمالك، المريخ السوداني حاليا.          حياته :  الصدفة تصنع حارس عملاقا 
         يعتبر الحضري ابن محافظة دمياط التي تشتهر بصناعة الأثاث  والحلويات  الشرقية أحد أهم حراس مصر عبر تاريخها الطويل إن لم يكن الأهم.        
         بدأت حكاية الحضري مع كرة القدم مثل كل أطفال مصر من الشارع و كان   الطفل عصام الحضري البالغ من العمر ست سنوات أهم مهاجم  في شوارع بلدته   الصغيرة كفر البطيخ وكان يلعب مع أقرانه وجيرانه الأكبر منه سنا كرة القدم   يوميا في شوارع البلدة الهادئة.       
         وفي إحدى تلك المباريات دفعته الصدفة وحدها لأن يلعب في مركز  حراسة  المرمى والتي كانت نقطة الانطلاق لتغيير مجرى حياة الفتى عصام، إذ  أجاد  اللعب في هذا المركز لما يتميز به من شجاعة و جرأة في مواجهة  الانفرادات و  تشتيت الكرة بدون خوف.       
         وكان يقلد حراس مرمى مصر الكبار إكرامي أحمد والراحل ثابت البطل وحارس الزمالك الشهير عادل المأمور.          مميزاته: أفضل حارس في تاريخ مصر  
         الحضري فارع الطول - 184 سم - خفيف الحركة وزنه مناسب لطوله ما يجعله حارس مرمى مثالي ذو قدرات جسمانية هائلة.       
         منذ نشأته في نادي دمياط وكان مطمعا لكل الأندية الكبيرة خاصة بعد   تألقه مع المنتخب الأوليمبي في دورة الألعاب الإفريقية في زيمبابوي عام   1995 والتي فازت مصر بلقب كرة القدم بها، بعدها على الفور انتقل للأهلي   ليكون بديلا للمخضرم أحمد شوبير حارس مرمى مصر في مونديال 1990.       
         كان انضمامه للأهلي فاتحة خير على الحضري، إذ تألق مع النادي   الأحمر وحقق العديد من البطولات كما شهدت فترة لعبه للأهلي تسجيله هدفا في   مرمى كايزر تشيفز في كأس السوبر الإفريقي عام 2001، وذلك من تسديدة بعيدة   لمح قبلها حارس مرمى الضيوف بعيدا عن مرماه فأرسل لكرة "لوب" لتسكن الشباك   في المباراة التي انتهت بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد.          إنجازاته ولحظات لا تنسى في حياته الكروية  
         حقق الحضري مع منتخب مصر أربع بطولات أمم إفريقيا بداية من 1998   حينما كان بديلا لنادر السيد، لكن بطولات 2006، 2008، 2010 كان أساسيا   وأسهم بشكل كبير في الفوز بالبطولات الثلاث.       
         مع الأهلي أحرز سبع بطولات للدوري، وكأس السوبر المصري أربع مرات،   ودوري أبطال إفريقيا ثلاث مرات ومثلهم للسوبر الإفريقي والمركز الثالث في   مونديال الأندية باليابان عام 2006.       
         حقق مع سيون السويسري الذي لعب له موسما واحدا ويعتبر رحلة احترافه الوحيدة في أوروبا لقب كأس سويسرا عام 2008.       
         نال لقب أحسن لاعب في إفريقيا ثلاث مرات ومثلها في دوري أبطال إفريقيا مع الأهلي.          ايجابيات وسلبيات:  + 3  
         1- قدرة هائلة على حماية شباكه من الأهداف.       
         2- يجيد توجيه زملائه من المدافعين لحماية مرماه.       
         3- صعب للغاية التسجيل في شباكه من الانفرادات وركلات الجزاء.          -3  
         1- الأخطاء القاتلة في بعض الأوقات       
         2- سماته الشخصية أثرت على مشواره الكروي       
         3- تنقلاته الكثيرة منذ رحيله عن الأهلي

----------


## GSM-AYA

*نشأت أكرم السفير الوسيم للكرة العراقية في المركز15 *   **   أرقام وحقائق: 
         الاسم : نشأت اكرم عبد علي       
         الجنسية: عراقي       
         تاريخ الميلاد: 12-9-1984       
         مكان الولادة: بغداد        
         المركز: صانع ألعاب       
         الوزن: 75 كلجم       
         الطول: 186 سم       
         الأندية التي لعب لها: القوة الجوية، الزوراء، صلاح الدين، الشرطة  (من العراق) والنصر والشباب (من السعودية) والعين الاماراتي والغرافة  القطري وتفينتي أنشخيدة الهولندي والموسم الماضي الوكرة القطري، وحاليا  انضم لنادي لخويا القطري.         حياته: 7 صنايع والبخت مع كرة القدم 
         شق نشأت أكرم طريقه في الحياة بصعوبة كبيرة، حيث كان مضطرا للعمل  والدراسة في آن معا، وذلك لمساعدة أسرته، ولكن ذلك لم يمنعه من منح الوقت  الكافي لمهارته التي بدأت بالتكون في ملاعب كرة القدم الترابية في ضواحي  بغداد.       
         وكان نشأت اكرم طالبا في الثانوية العامة عندما اضطر للعمل على  عربة بيع متجولة مع عمه، قبل أن يناله "البخت" الحسن، ويقع تحت ناظر شيخ  المدربين العراقيين المرحوم عمو بابا، والذي احتضنه لتبدأ مسيرة شبه  احترافية مع الدوري العراقي والذي تنقل خلاله بين 4 أندية (1996-2002) في  ظل تنافس محموم للظفر بموهبة الاكتشاف الجديد للكرة العراقية.       
         ومع انطلاق الموسم 2003 انطلق نشأت أكرم للاحتراف الخارجي وتوجه  إلى الأراضي المباركة حيث توج في العام 2006 كأفضل لاعب محترف في الدوري  السعودي، ليتوجه على إثر ذلك لتجربة احترافية جديدة مع نادي العين  الإماراتي الذي كان في قمة توهجه.       
         وصنع نشأت أكرم مع منتخب بلاده أسود الرافدين المعجزة الكروية التي  ستبقى خالدة في أذهان العراقيين عندما قاد التشكيلة الدولية إلى لقب كاس  آسيا العام 2007، كما نافس بكل نزاهة وشرف على جائزة أفضل لاعب آسيوي حيث  رشحته كل وسائل الإعلام للفوز، إلا أن السعودي ياسر القحطاني فاز بالمركز  الأول تاركا الثاني لنشأت والثالث لمواطنه يونس محمود.         ميزاته: السفير الوسيم للعراق في أوروبا 
         وبعد أن انتقل للدوري القطري العام 2009 وجد نشأت أكرم أن طموحه  يتعدى بكثير منطقة الخليج العربي، سيما وأن موهبته تسمح له بالاحتراف في  أوروبا، وراوده حلم اللعب في الدوري الانكليزي الممتاز، فسار خلف الأمل مع  صفة احترافية كانت قاب قوسين أو أدنى أن تنجح مع نادي مانشستر سيتي في  العام 2010 بسب عدم حصوله على التصريح من السلطات البريطانية.         
         بيد أن الحلم تحول إلى سراب دون أن ينال ذلك من عزيمة السفير  الوسيم للكرة العراقية فتوجه سريعا إلى نادي تفنتي إنشخيده الهولندي وصيف  الدوري والكأس في هولندا والذي كان يشرف على قيادته المدرب الإنكليزي  المخضرم ستيف مكلارين.       
         وبعد تجربة احترافية ناجحة في هولندا رغم صعوبتها، قرر نشأت أكرم  العودة إلى الخليج العربي المنطقة التي تألق فيها وحقق أفضل الانجازات،  لتكون محطة الوكرة القطري هي الأنسب، وقد كان قرارا صائبا لأنه قدم الموسم  الماضي الصورة الحقيقة لمستواه الرائع والذي كفل له الحصول على عقد مغري  جدا من نادي لخويا للبقاء في الدوري القطري للموسم المقبل.         إنجازاته :  لحظات لا تنسى في حياته الكروية 
         توج نشأت أكرم بطلا للدوري العراقي عامي 2001 و2002 ووصل مع  المنتخب الأولمبي تحت قيادة عدنان حمد إلى نصف نهائي دوري الألعاب  الأولمبية في اثنيا العام 2004، وتوج مع منتخب بلاده الأول بطلا لغرب آسيا  2005 وكأس آسيا للكبار 2007، كما فاز مع نادي الشباب السعودي ببطولتي  الدوري وكأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين 2006 والدرع وكأس أمير قطر مع الغراقة  العام 2009.         ايجابيات وسلبيات:  + 3  
         1- قدرة هائلة على التحكم بالكرة والمراوغة.        
         2- إجادة في التسديدات البعيدة والكرات الثابتة.        
         3- القدرة الفائقة على قيادة أي فريق وتوزيع الأدوار بين اللاعبين.        -3  
         1- انتقالاته الكثيرة بين الأندية        
         2- عدم استقرار المستوى خصوصا مع المنتخب.        
         3- خجله الزائد عن اللزوم في أحيان معينة.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*نذير بلحاج محارب الصحراء المتميز في المركز 14*   أرقام وحقائق: 
         الاسم: نذير بلحاج       
         الدولة: الجزائر        
         تاريخ الميلاد: 18 حزيران/يونيو 1982        
         مكان الميلاد: سان كلود - فرنسا        
         المركز: ظهير أيسر       
         الطول: 180 سم        
         الوزن: 70 كغ        
         الأندية التي لعب لها: غويونيون، سيدان، أولمبيك ليون، لنس، بورتسموث، السد القطري حاليا          حياته: بداية واعدة.. ولكن 
         بدأ نذير بلحاج مسيرته الكروية في سنة 1999  مع الفريق الرديف  لنادي لانس الفرنسي الذي كان يلعب حينها في دوري الدرجة الأولى الفرنسي،  لكن رغبة اللاعب في البروز دفعه للانتقال إلى نادي غويونيون الفرنسي موسم   2002-2003- الذي كان يلعب في دوري الدرجة الثانية الفرنسي - على سبيل  الإعارة.       
         وبعد 26 مباراة مع النادي الجديد، انضم اللاعب رسميا إلى الفريق بعد توقيع عقد انتقال من نادي لنس إلى نادي غويونيون.       
         بعد سنتين من اللعب لصالح نادي غويونيون انضم اللاعب إلى نادي  سيدان الفرنسي سنة 2004، حيث تمكن النادي بعد موسمين من التأهل إلى دوري  الدرجة الأولى الفرنسي سنة 2006.       
         لكن بداية الحديث عن الظهير الأيسر الطائر للجزائر بدأ عشية  انتقاله في كانون الثاني/يناير 2007 إلى ليون الفرنسي بطل الدوري بقيمة  تجاوزت 3 ملايين يورو لمدة أربعة سنوات ونصف في أبرز صفقة للاعب جزائري.       
         لكن أمنيته باللعب والتألق مع بطل فرنسا سقطت في الماء لخيارات  المدرب آلان بيران الذي فضل إحالته على دكه الاحتياط ما دفعه إلى تغيير  الأجواء والعودة إلى نادي لنس الفرنسي بموجب عقد انتقال قيمته 3.6 مليون  يورو لمدة ثلاث سنوات ونصف.       
         وبعد موسم ونصف من "العيش الكريم" مع لانس قرر مغادرة النادي الذي  هبط لدوري الدرجة الثانية للانتقال في 1 أيلول/سبتمبر 2008 إلى نادي  بورتسموث الإنكليزي على سبيل الإعارة لمدة عام قابلة للتمديد مقابل 4.5  مليون يورو.       
         وبينما كان الجميع يتوقع عودة اللاعب للتألق عبر بوابة الدوري  الفرنسي  أملا في الاستفادة منه على مستوى المنتخب، فاجأ بلحاج الجميع وقرر  في عام 2010 التوقيع لنادي السد القطري بقيمة تقدر بـ5 مليون يورو.          ميزاته: ظهير  " طائر "  فقد  " عش "  المنتخب 
         يمثل نذير بلحاج إلى وقت قريب قطعة أساسية بالمنتخب الجزائري نظير  تألقه المستمر معه على الرواق الأيسر، وقد لفت الأنظار إليه بصعوده المستمر  للهجوم وكراته اليسارية المميزة ومساهمته في كثير من الأحيان في تغطية  النقص الهجومي.        
         وفي نحو 48 مباراة ودية ساهم بلحاج بالكثير من التمريرات الحاسمة وأحرز أربعة أهداف.        
         غير أن تراجع مستواه بعد انتقاله إلى الدوري القطري الموسم المنقضي  سبب له انتكاسة حقيقية مع المنتخب، إذ لم يعد يشارك معه إلا احتياطيا  لمصلحة جمال مصباح لاعب ليتشي الإيطالي، كما تم استبعاده في بعض الأحيان في  عهد المدرب المستقيل عبد الحق بن شيخة.         إنجازاته وأبرز محطات مشواره 
         رغم أن مسيرته لم تشهد انضمامه لأحد الكبار باستثناء فترة قصيرة مع  ليون، غير أنه حقق العديد من الإنجازات في مسيرته، مثل فوزه بالدوري  الفرنسي وكأس الأبطال الفرنسي وكأس السلام، إضافة إلى تأهله لنهائي كأس  فرنسا وكأس الدوري الفرنسي وكذلك كأس الاتحاد الإنكليزي.       
         ويبقى تأهله مع منتخب الجزائر لكأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا الإنجاز الأكبر في مسيرته.       
         وعلى الصعيد الشخصي، حصد بلحاج جائزة أفضل لاعب في الدوري الفرنسي  الدرجة الثانية، وأفضل جناح أيسر في كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2010، إضافة إلى  اختياره في التشكيلة الرسمية للدور الأول لكأس العالم 2010.          ايجابيات وسلبيات:   +3  
         1- السرعة        
         2- الصعود الهجومي        
         3- التمريرات الدقيقة          -3  
         1- عصبيته الزائدة       
         2-  ضعف في التغطية الدفاعية       
         3 - قلة طموحاته وقبول اللعب بالدوري القطري

----------


## GSM-AYA

*"الرحالة" أحمد حسام "ميدو" أحد أفضل مهاجمي مصر على مدار السنوات *   *العشر الأخيرة في المركز الـ 13*   **   أرقام وحقائق:        
         الاسم: أحمد حسام وصفي واسم الشهرة "ميدو"       
         الدولة: مصر        
         تاريخ الميلاد: 23 شباط/فبراير 1983       
         المركز: مهاجم       
         الأندية التي لعب فيها: لعب "ميدو" لعدد كبير من الأندية الأوروبية  لكنه لعب للزمالك فقط في مصر، بدأ مسيرته مع الزمالك ثم انتقل إلى جنت  البلجيكي وعمره 16 عاما، منه إلى أياكس الهولندي، سيلتا فيغو الإسباني،  مرسيليا الفرنسي، روما الإيطالي، توتنهام هوتسبير، ميدلسبره، ويغان أثليتك  الإنكليزي، ثم عاد للزمالك على سبيل الإعارة من ميدلسبره، وعاد إلى إنكلترا  عبر بوابة وست هام، ثم أخيرا أياكس مرة أخرى قبل أن يستقر في الزمالك  مجددا.          حياته: ابن الوز 
         كانت بداياته في نادي الزمالك مع فرق الناشئين وترعرع تحت رعاية والده حسام وصفي الذي عمل كوكيل أعمال نجله لمدة طويلة.       
         وما لبث أن انتقل للاحتراف في نادي غنت البلجيكي، وعمره لم يتجاوز  السادسة عشر، ومنه انتقل لنادي أياكس أمستردام الهولندي العريق تحت قيادة  المدرب رونالد كومان وقضى معه 3 مواسم ناجحة.       
         ثم انتقل لنادي سلتا فيغو الإسباني على سبيل الإعارة لمدة 6 أشهر  ومنه إلى مرسيليا الفرنسي وشكل ثنائيا ناجحا مع دروغبا الإيفواري الشهير  لاعب تشيلسي الإنكليزي حاليا، ثم انتقل إلى نادي روما الإيطالي ولم يثبت  نفسه في الفريق وانتقل على سبيل الإعارة لنادي توتنهام الإنكليزي العريق  على سبيل الإعارة ثم انتقل بعد ذلك نهائيا وانتقل في موسم 2007-2008 إلى  نادي ميدلسبره الإنكليزي.       
         وفي الانتقالات الشتوية لموسم 2008-2009 انتقل لنادي ويغان أتليتيك  الإنكليزي على سبيل الإعارة ليلعب بجوار المصري الآخر عمرو زكي. ثم انتقل  إلى نادي الزمالك على سبيل الإعارة لمدة عام كامل انتقل بعد 6 أشهر منها  إلى وست هام يونايتد الإنكليزي ثم إلى أياكس أمستردام الهولندي ومنه إلى  الزمالك.          مميزاته: مهاجم أعسر فارع الطول 
         "ميدو" فارع الطويل ووزنه مثالي لو كان في حالته الفنية العالية التي تجعله يلعب بشكل متواصل مع أي فريق يرتدي قميصه.       
         "ميدو" كانت بدايته قوية مع الزمالك ومنتخب مصر وكان يمثل ثنائيا  هجوميا متفاهما مع مدربه الحالي حسام حسن عندما كانا يلعبا مع المنتخب  المصري.       
         طوله الفارع ميزه في ضربات الرأس، واحترافه المبكر في أوروبا جعله  مميز للغاية في تعاملاته مع زملائه، وكان يفتخر بأنه أغنى لاعبي مصر.       
         "ميدو" ذو الثامنة والعشرين عاما لم يجد نفسه بعد في أوروبا فرجع  للزمالك، منهيا رحالت ابن بطوطة بين الأندية الأوروبية،  لكنه لم يلعب مع  ناديه الأصلي حتى اليوم بسبب بطاقته الدولية، ما جعل وزنه يزداد بشدة  وبحاجة للانسجام مع زملائه والمشاركة في المباريات بشكل مستمر ليستعيد  خطورته، رغم أن مدرب حسام حسن مؤمن به للغاية ويحتاجه لاستكمال مشوار  المسابقة المحلية التي يتصدرها الزمالك.          إنجازاته: لحظات لا تنسى في حياته الكروية 
         كان مع ناشئ الزمالك ولعب للفريق الأول مبكرا وعمره لم يتجاوز 17  عاما قبل أن ينتقل لجنت البلجيكي، ومن أهم لحظات حياته انضمامه لمنتخب مصر  وعمره 17 عاما تحت قيادة الجنرال محمود الجوهري وتسجيله هدف الفوز في مرمى  السنغال في تصفيات المونديال عام 2001 بالقاهرة تلك المباراة التي كرم  السويسري جوزيف سيب بلاتر عميد لاعبي العالم آنذاك وقائد منتخب مصر حسام  حسن مدرب ميدو الحالي.       
         انتقال ميدو إلى أياكس كان بداية انطلاقه الحقيقة مع الاحتراف  الأوروبي، فلعب إلى جوار السويدي زالتان إبراهيموفيتش، وهذه هي الانطلاقة  الحقيقية له كلاعب محترف معني الكلمة.       
         فأرتدي ثوب الإجادة منذ البداية بتفننه في إحراز الأهداف بالرأس والقدم بالإضافة لتميزه بمتابعة الكرة بشكل رائع.       
         لكن كثرة انتقالاته بين أندية أوروبا عجل كثيرا بنهايته الاحترافية رغم أن عمره حاليا لم يتجاوز 28 عاما.       
         انضم عام 2001 لمنتخب مصر بدعوة من محمود الجوهري الذي منحه الثقة  بالخط الأمامي جوار حسام حسن، وكانت المباراة الأولى له ضد المنتخب  الإماراتي وسجل خلالها أول أهدافه مع المنتخب المصري.       
         ونجح ميدو بجذب الأنظار إليه بقوة بتصفيات كأس العالم 2002 خاصة  عندما أحرز هدف فوز مصر بمرمي السنغال بالقاهرة وهو الهدف الذي أعاد الكثير  من الهيبة للمصريين آنذاك، وأحرز الهدف الأول في كأس الأمم الإفريقية 2006  في مباراة الافتتاح أمام ليبيا والتي انتهت بثلاثية نظيفة، لكن ما فعله في  مباراة قبل النهائي أمام السنغال واشتباكه مع مدربه حسن شحاتة منعه من  اللعب للمنتخب منذ ذلك الحين وحتى رحيل شحاتة.         ايجابيات وسلبيات  +3 
         1-قوة بدنية هائلة ترعب المدافعين       
         2- ضربات بالرأس متقنة وقدم يسرى قوية تسدد من بعيد       
         3-قيادي في الملعب وذو شخصية مميزة بين أقرانه        -3 
         1- تنقلاته بين أندية أوروبا الكثيرة في فترة قصيرة حرمه من الاستقرار وتكوين اسم كبير في أوروبا       
         2- مشاكله المستمرة مع مدربيه جعلته لا يستقر في مكان       
         3- يصفه بعض زملائه بالمغرور ما جعله يفقد كثيرا من شعبيته داخل وخارج مصر

----------


## GSM-AYA

تتمة الموضوع في انتظار الترتيب

----------


## GSM-AYA

يوسف حجي يكمل مسيرة شقيقه في المركز الـ12.
 أرقام وحقائق: 
 الاسم: يوسف حجي 
 البلد: المغرب 
 تاريخ الميلاد: 25 شباط/فبراير 1981 
 محل الميلاد: يفرن - المغرب 
 المركز: مهاجم 
 الأندية التي لعب لها: نانسي من 1998 إلى 2003 ومن بداية 2007 إلى الآن، وباستيا من 2003 إلى 2005، وستاد رين من 2005 إلى 2007، 
 سجله التهديفي: 70 هدفا في الدوري الفرنسي الممتاز 
 سجله الدولي: 56 لقاء سجل خلالها 17 هدف 
 حياته : النجم الخجول 
 يوسف حجي أو النجم الخجول كما يحلو للبعض في المغرب تسميته ولد بمنطقة  يفرن بالأطلس الصغير بالمغرب، وهاجرت عائلته نحو فرنسا وبالضبط قرب مدينة  ناسي وهناك تلقى أبجديات كرة القدم رفقة أخيه الأكبر مصطفى الذي يعتبر  مثاله الأعلى. 
 لم يخرج الابن الثاني في عائلة حجي عن القاعدة والتحق بمدرسة فريق نانسي  فئة الصغار والفتيان والشباب حتى حدود 1998 ونتيجة تألق أخيه الأكبر مصطفى  بمونديال فرنسا 1998، اتجهت الأنظار للأخ الأصغر وتم إلحاقه بفريق الكبار  وتوقيع أول عقد احترافي. 
 لعب يوسف أول لقاء مع الفريق ضد نادي سان إيتيان وبعدها بدأ يلعب  تدريجيا في الفريق الأول الذي نزل للدرجة الأول الفرنسية، وهو ما جعل حجي  ينتقل لفريق باستيا في الدوري الممتاز بداية موسم 2003 -2004 ولعب موسمين  قبل أن ينتقل لستاد رين الفرنسي في بداية 2005، ليعود لفريقه الأصلي في  2007 حيث يعتبر حاليا النجم والعميد داخل نانسي ولا زال يناقش عدة عروض  لتغيير الأجواء هذا الصيف ومنها عرضيين لكل من مارسيليا ونانسي. 
 ميزاته: هداف أسود الأطلس 
 انطلقت مسيرة يوسف حجي الناجحة مع أسود الأطلس في سنة 2003 تحث قيادة  المدرب المغربي بادو الزاكي، وكان يتمنى أن يلعب رفقة أخيه مصطفى الذي كان  في آخر المشوار رفقة الأسود، لكن الزاكي تجاهل الأخ الأكبر ومنعه من تحقيق  حلمه وحلم أخيه وحلم الملايين من المغاربة التي كانت تتمنى رؤية الشقيقين  في تشكلة الأسود. 
 يوسف حجي بدأ في الظهور على الساحة الدولية بقوة أثناء كأس أمم إفريقيا  بتونس 2004 بعد هدفه في مرمى نيجريا في أول لقاء للأسود كما سجل هدفا رائعا  أمام الجزائر في ربع النهائي وهدفا أمام مالي في نصف النهائي. 
 يعتبر يوسف هداف أسود الأطلس في الوقت الحالي برصيد 17 هدف وثالث أكثر اللاعبين مشاركة بعد حسين خرجة ومروان الشماخ. 
 إنجازاته ولحظات لا تنسى في حياته : 
 لعب يوسف حجي رفقة 3 فرق فرنسية من الصف الثاني وهي نانسي وباستيا وستاد رين حيث لم تسعفه مكانة الفرق لتحقيق إنجازات كبيرة. 
 لكن إنجازه الأكبر كان خوض نهائي كأس إفريقيا للأمم 2004 رفقة المنتخب  المغربي وخسرها أمام نسور قرطاج، واختير أثناءها أحد نجوم المونديال  الإفريقي وفي التشكيلة الرسمية للدورة. 
 إيجابياته وسلبياته 
 +3 
 1- حسه التهديفي الجيد 
 2- إجادته اللعب برجليه ورأسه أيضا 
 3- لعبه في كل مراكز الهجوم 
 -3 
 1- عدم ثبوت مستواه مع المنتخب خصوصا 
 2- خجله الكبير حيث يعتبر قليل الظهور 
 3- سوء اختياراته في الفرق مما أضاع عليه فرص اللعب في مستوى عال 
 اللا عبون السابقون في الترتيب: 
 المركز 13 ميدو (مصر): ابن بطوطة 
 المركز 14 نذير بلحاج (الجزائر: طائر فقد عشه 
 المركز 15 نشأت أكرم (العراق): السفير الوسيم 
 المركز 16 عصام الحضري: سد مصر 
 المركز 17 ياسر القحطاني (السعودية): روبين هود 
 المركز 18 كريم زياني ( الجزائر) الفارس الثائر الذي لا يتعب 
 المركز 19 اسماعيل مطر (الإمارات) مهندس الهجوم الإماراتي 
 المركز 20 بدر المطوع(الكويت): بدر الكرة الكويتية 
 المركز 21 محمد بركات (مصر): ملك الحركات 
 المركز 22 الحسن خرجة (المغرب): أسد الأطلسي 
 المركز 23 وائل جمعة (مصر): صخرة الدفاع 
 المركز 24 حسين عبد الغني (السعودية): ثري الأثرياء 
 المركز 25 فراس الخطيب (سوريا): نسر فريسته الشباك 
 المركز 26 أمين الشرميطي..نسر قرطاج الطائر 
 المركز 27خلفان إبراهيم (قطر) سهم قطري في صدور المنافسين 
 المركز 28 حاتم الطرابلسي (تونس): نجم من الزمن الجميل 
 المركز 29 نايف هزازي (السعودية): صقر يعشق الشباك 
 المركز 30 شيكابالا (مصر): اليتيم الذي صار نجما

----------

